
A group to improve your email reputation - echnique
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScvjO3Ar2ZAF7efyUeCSVNst37jF3pa4o7qpWxRoGCvc02yOg/viewform
======
echnique
This is useful if you rely on prospecting (sending individual cold emails to
get clients etc). This won't do much for your over-all email reputation, but
for your reputation with gmail or outlook it will work. If you have ever
noticed your emails landing in gmail's spam folder, then this group would
help.

The group sends large reply-all threads to group members. This makes it so
that each group member gets tons of responses to their emails (to other group
members). Thus improving email reputation. If your emails land in group
member's spam folders, they will mark it as "not spam" which is a quick fix
for delivery problems.

